# Concierto de los sueños - Guitar concerto



## Markblues

This is a recording that I released just over a year ago. To be honest it never really got noticed a great deal other than having some very positive industry reviews. I guess, if you are not played on classic FM in the UK or other significant radio stations it is hard to have your voice heard. Anyhow, I hope you take a moment to enjoy this link to Concierto de los sueños and leave your comments below. The album is meant to be listened to as a single piece but was divided up into several tracks to make it easy to navigate between different movements.


----------



## malc

Only spotify? sign up for yet another account? non merci.


----------



## Markblues

If in fact it can be heard on pretty much all digital service providers but I point to Spotify as it is free to listen to. I am sure some others are too  Hopefully you find it on your preferred platform


----------

